

You wouldn't have a maximum account balance, would you? - beepp
https://inventropy.us/blog/you-wouldnt-have-a-maximum-account-balance/

======
informatimago
Yes, of course, you have maximum balances on most bank accounts!

Bank accounts with high balances are not of the same kind as bank accounts for
poor people; they're not managed the same way, and they're not managed by the
same bank people.

